# Any easy recipes



## Mollie

Hi people I need some help plz from the main mixers
I got 3-4 recipes in steeping now until the end of the month probably
Is there any recipes that can be make without need to wait for a month and is an ADV
I bought already over a R1000 of concentrates and don't want to spend anymore until I know it's worth it 
Sorry I'm feeling that this is costing more than to buy liquid


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

look for ''shake n vape'' recipes with 2 or 3 easy flavours, not 7 item recipe. It will work out cheaper when you have some recipes in rotation and a few bottles steeping for different time periods . Good luck . @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> look for ''shake n vape'' recipes with 2 or 3 easy flavours, not 7 item recipe.


2-3 flavours I got strawberry fog in steeping now I mixed diy or die Reds also 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Well if you dont want to buy anything else, you should give a list of all your concentrates, then the gurus can suggest a snv mix out of them.
Alternatively, before you buy anything else, go pay R160 at vapeden for a red pill one shot. With that mix 270ml of juice and enjoy your great juice till your others are steeped

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

The vaper said:


> Hi people I need some help plz from the main mixers
> I got 3-4 recipes in steeping now until the end of the month probably
> Is there any recipes that can be make without need to wait for a month and is an ADV
> I bought already over a R1000 of concentrates and don't want to spend anymore until I know it's worth it
> Sorry I'm feeling that this is costing more than to buy liquid
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Here is a certified shake and vape recipe but I would leave it for an hour after the shake
Bronuts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

GSM500 said:


> Here is a certified shake and vape recipe but I would leave it for an hour after the shake
> Bronuts


Thanks looks like a simple recipe but don't have all the ingredients will stock up end of month 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky

The vaper said:


> 2-3 flavours I got strawberry fog in steeping now I mixed diy or die Reds also
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-diy-e-liquid-competition.t40209/page-3#post-576875

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Most fruit recipes are pretty much SnV that gets better in a day or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Dooky said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-diy-e-liquid-competition.t40209/page-3#post-576875


I don't have arctic apple I got two apples(INW) double apple(Cap) and Fuji apple(Cap),
Maybe will change arctic apple with two apples
And thinking of maybe gonna leave the nic out of certain recipes

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well if you dont want to buy anything else, you should give a list of all your concentrates, then the gurus can suggest a snv mix out of them.
> Alternatively, before you buy anything else, go pay R160 at vapeden for a red pill one shot. With that mix 270ml of juice and enjoy your great juice till your others are steeped


I bought a Fruity something one shot from vape Hyper and it's good I added 1.5% sweet strawberry(Cap) and it's still good

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> I don't have arctic apple I got two apples(INW) double apple(Cap) and Fuji apple(Cap),
> Maybe will change arctic apple with two apples
> And thinking of maybe gonna leave the nic out of certain recipes
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Arctic Apple is the name of the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> Arctic Apple is the name of the recipe.


Sorry miss read will mix tomorrow night thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is a thread with 1 or 2 flavour recipes. Many are shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Andre said:


> Here is a thread with 1 or 2 flavour recipes. Many are shake and vape.


Thanks I will go through everything and have a look 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

